# Jacket help.



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Alright guys maybe you can help me out. I'm looking at Special Blend jackets. I got the Gunner but wasnt a fan of the color so I sent it back. I'm looking at the snowpatrol jacket but not sure since it has a fur lining and not sure how hot or annoying it would be (especially since I live in Vegas). I then looked at the Utility jacket but nervous about that one since there is no insulation and don't really want to have to wear something under it all the time. If anyone has/used these jackets please let me know what you thought about them. Also does the snow patrol jacket have a removable hood?
Last thing if anyone has tried a Nomis Touch jacket, care to give a mini review of it?
Thanks!


----------

